# Sharks in the surf



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Went out last week and had my first fight with what i think was a blacktip. He was about 50 yrds out when i hooked him and after 5 or 10 seconds of jumpin and runnin he was about 200 yrds out!! Biggest most drag pullinest thing ive had on the 525! But me and a guy at work were talkin about sharks, shark attacks around the NC waters and he was sayin that it is bull sharks behind the attacks around here, and i was just wondering what sharks would be lerking in the surf biting people, because i never hear reports of bull sharks being caught from the surf. He also said something about a great white off the outerbanks?? Thanks for any info!
scott


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have caught a couple bulls from the beach. THey be there for sure. Also have seen Tigers. I am glad the BT's have finally showed their face this year.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There have been hammerheads caught at the Point as well. Sand tigers, bulls, sandbars, and black tips have all come from the waters there. The Russian couple that was attacked a few years back was supposedly hit by a bull shark. They are there, all the time. 

You enter the water, you're part of the food chain.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah i dont do much swimmin anymore after the things ive seen in the past few years!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I saw a big shark landed last week above ramp 43 in Buxton. I was about a hundred yards below where it was landed but it looked like a Bull shark to me.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

we rented a beach front cottage at EI a couple years ago. Two bulls decided to like park themselves for two days in the surf right in front of the cottage. Bulls are also able to live in fresh water...Theve been caught as far up the Mississippi River as ST Louis...and i read that they have been seen in that river even farther north...I just hope the dont come up the nuese and get into the Eno!


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like you did get into a BT. There arent many types that jump or breach other than BT's and Spinners. Sure, threshers and whites will, but you didnt have one of those. But all of the posts are right. BT's, hammers, bulls, tigers, sand tigers, nurse, even occassional summer time lemons all frequent the beach. After Ive caught them, I certainly wont go out and swim with them! Congrats on the nice catch!!


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Sharkin is all I do from the beach anymore. I am lookin for a fight, not food.All the species mentioned above for Nc waters is spot on. At AB over the past 4 yrs have caught BT, bull, sandbar, lemon, and one small HH,(not a bonnethead).
You never know.
beagle


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been fishing the point before and had a shark swim behind me 

Now I try not to wade that far cause no fish is worth my leg. Think it was around a 4 ft bull, but not 100% sure


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Shark story again*

I never heard of sharks jumping when hooked this is new to me they are not physical ready for jumping I think you may have hooked into large king mackrel .kingfish, barracuter , tarpan or a large blue fish 
Again I stand correctd this is new to me


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

supercast said:


> I never heard of sharks jumping when hooked this is new to me they are not physical ready for jumping I think you may have hooked into large king mackrel .kingfish, barracuter , tarpan or a large blue fish
> Again I stand correctd this is new to me


Have never tied into one myself, but have heard from many that breaching/jumping is common practice for the Blacktip. I've heard them refered to as the "corvette" of sharks based on their speed and flash.


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Blacktips will jump clear out quite a bit. My first one i caught jumped 2 times that i saw. 
This is not a photochop-


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

supercast said:


> I never heard of sharks jumping when hooked this is new to me they are not physical ready for jumping I think you may have hooked into large king mackrel .kingfish, barracuter , tarpan or a large blue fish
> Again I stand correctd this is new to me


Hook into a nice size mako and watch em dance just like a marlin or sail fish. Beautiful to watch.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang-it Ruddedogg. You beat me to it.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

supercast said:


> I never heard of sharks jumping when hooked this is new to me they are not physical ready for jumping I think you may have hooked into large king mackrel .kingfish, barracuter , tarpan or a large blue fish
> Again I stand correctd this is new to me


Have witnessed many BT and Spinners leap out of the water myself and was sober at the time


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I hooked a bt a week or so ago that jumped 6 times.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

EyeScream said:


> Blacktips will jump clear out quite a bit. My first one i caught jumped 2 times that i saw.
> This is not a photochop-


EyeScream I see you use sufers as bait too.....


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, that shark scared the bait so bad that it jumped up onto the float as it was being reeled back through the surf!!!


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

BT will DEFINITLY jump. Had one come out of the water on me when it was very close to me and needless to say, I soiled my shorts.....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Bt and spinners both will jump like mad. And a mako can get upwards of 15-20 feet out of the water.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Bt and spinners both will jump like mad. And a mako can get upwards of 15-20 feet out of the water.


YES THEY DO!! I hooked a spinner last year that made a mad dash for 200 yards out jumping the whole time and then turned and came in faster than he went out, jumping the whole way, turned and went up the cut never missing a chance to jump. I couldn't begin to keep up with him coming in. He pulled the hook and never looked back. I counted seven jumps and then lost count trying to catch up with him. Damn those things are fast!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

every spinner shark ive caught has jumped.they jump and spin....hence the name spinner.some books at school say the spinner is a black tip vice versa.we were taught in school that jumping is a mating ritual like that of dolphins and also to remove certain types of mites.wathing them free jump is awesome.!!


----------



## jbcatnc (Oct 27, 2008)

*topsail beach*

well...heck....they have caught a 5 foot alligator at topsail beach.wonder if this is the same one that was at onslow beach?noooo,that one was only 4 feet lol...aren't we lucky that they are still on the endangered list,heard they were good to eat lol


----------



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

supercast said:


> I never heard of sharks jumping when hooked this is new to me they are not physical ready for jumping I think you may have hooked into large king mackrel .kingfish, barracuter , tarpan or a large blue fish
> Again I stand correctd this is new to me


Sharks will definitely breach the water especially in deeper water - any of them that prey on anything on the surface will go deep then accelerate and attack from the bottom straight up. My knowledge of sharks is from discovery channel though not real world experience yet other than the small guys under 4'.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

drum junky said:


> Went out last week and had my first fight with what i think was a blacktip. He was about 50 yrds out when i hooked him and after 5 or 10 seconds of jumpin and runnin he was about 200 yrds out!! Biggest most drag pullinest thing ive had on the 525! But me and a guy at work were talkin about sharks, shark attacks around the NC waters and he was sayin that it is bull sharks behind the attacks around here, and i was just wondering what sharks would be lerking in the surf biting people, because i never hear reports of bull sharks being caught from the surf. He also said something about a great white off the outerbanks?? Thanks for any info!
> scott


look dude i live in NC i fish down there all the time and what you caught was most likely a monster skate it happens all the time to the tourists and all the time it swims out or down the beach and crosses everyones lines

"There have been hammerheads caught at the Point as well. Sand tigers, bulls, sandbars, and black tips have all come from the waters there. The Russian couple that was attacked a few years back was supposedly hit by a bull shark. They are there, all the time."

I met those people while i was down there. there was also an asian couple we met the same weekend and they died and didnt hardly get mentioned


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> look dude i live in NC i fish down there all the time and what you caught was most likely a monster skate it happens all the time to the tourists and all the time it swims out or down the beach and crosses everyones lines
> 
> "There have been hammerheads caught at the Point as well. Sand tigers, bulls, sandbars, and black tips have all come from the waters there. The Russian couple that was attacked a few years back was supposedly hit by a bull shark. They are there, all the time."
> 
> I met those people while i was down there. there was also an asian couple we met the same weekend and they died and didnt hardly get mentioned


How are you saying that the Asian couple died? Shark attack? There is no mention of them in International shark attack files.....


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

OK, now you're stretching it. I too doubt that. TWO Attacks on the same weekend and 3 died. Dude, I highly doubt that story at all. CNN would be all over it and the story on the summer of the shark attack of 2001 on shark on the discovery channel...did not mentioned on any dead asian victims/couple. I'm sure a story like that would not be pushed under the rug just because they are an asian couple. Oh, BTW the russian couple was attacked by A Tiger not a Bull. The discovery channel told me that last week on one of their shark week episode.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

drum junky said:


> He was about 50 yrds out when i hooked him and *after 5 or 10 seconds of jumpin and runnin he was about 200 yrds out*





2000Chevys104x4 said:


> look dude i live in NC i fish down there all the time and what you caught was *most likely a monster skate *it happens all the time to the tourists and all the time it swims out or down the beach and crosses everyones lines


I have hooked countless skates and never had one jump.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> look dude i live in NC i fish down there all the time and what you caught was most likely a monster skate it happens all the time to the tourists and all the time it swims out or down the beach and crosses everyones lines
> 
> "There have been hammerheads caught at the Point as well. Sand tigers, bulls, sandbars, and black tips have all come from the waters there. The Russian couple that was attacked a few years back was supposedly hit by a bull shark. They are there, all the time."
> 
> I met those people while i was down there. there was also an asian couple we met the same weekend and they died and didnt hardly get mentioned


And I highly doubt you met 2 couples, out of the blue, that just so happened to get killed by sharks in the same week. If thats the case, please stay away from me while Im there next week! I just find it odd that there isnt any information about an asian couple attacked by sharks. Look how quick the media jumped all over the bites of all the surfers in New Smyrna, and they werent even fatal. I dont think its like JAWS, where the mayor doesnt want to shut the beaches because of cash flow. 4 dead in Avon due to shark attacks would by far slam the beaches shut.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

scout04 is right about the breach deal. all fish that feed do it. kings marlin mahis.....and sharks.its the speed required to catch prey near the surface that causes them to jump or run out of water. kings in deep water sky much higher than pier caught ones because the have deeper water and get up more speed. its an awesome sight!!


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

hell you dont have to believe me but thats what happened. dont believe me.. and it was in the local news. 
and i meet a lot of people at the beach.. it happens.
and they drowned


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jasonr said:


> I have hooked countless skates and never had one jump.


I hooked a large ray at Holden Beach last week. Jumped 3 times.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> hell you dont have to believe me but thats what happened. dont believe me.. and it was in the local news.
> and i meet a lot of people at the beach.. it happens.
> and they drowned


Ok, they drowned. Your original post sounded alot like they were also attacked by a shark, like the Russians, but they got no press coverage...... You wouldnt have had so many doubters if you just would have said they drowned. All done.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I was down the week the russian couple were attack we stayed in Virginia Beach on the way down, the day we left VB there was a young boy attack and I think died up there. This was about five days before the Russians.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Flipper said:


> I hooked a large ray at Holden Beach last week. Jumped 3 times.


I know a Manta Ray can jump but I doubt there are Manta Rays up here in the mid Atlantic. Im not checked out on alot of rays so I dont know what others can or do jump.



WV Cobbmullet said:


> I was down the week the russian couple were attack we stayed in Virginia Beach on the way down, the day we left VB there was a young boy attack and I think died up there. This was about five days before the Russians.


I believe that was only the 5th attack in Va and the first shark kill in Va waters.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jumping Mantas*

We have mantas in SENC. I've seen them jumping in the mouth of the Cape Fear River. Also have seen one off the Kure Beach area. It looks like a Peterbuilt falling into the water. It's something you have to see to believe.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

jasonr said:


> I know a Manta Ray can jump but I doubt there are Manta Rays up here in the mid Atlantic. Im not checked out on alot of rays so I dont know what others can or do jump.


Cownose jump\skim the water, and eagle rays are known to jump clear out of the water.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Now I have learned sumthin new. Thanks guys.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've seen rays jump when im fishing out at the point on HI a bunch.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

fairwxflyer said:


> Ok, they drowned. Your original post sounded alot like they were also attacked by a shark, like the Russians, but they got no press coverage...... You wouldnt have had so many doubters if you just would have said they drowned. All done.


well please excuse me.. and thats cuz shi* happens and the news isnt everything and doesnt cover A LOT of things..
and the media is a pack of pessimistic liberal sh*theads

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys want to start a thread on rays that Jump go ahead, and we can keep the sharking thread going here too if it stays on course.

I guess the heat has everyones pulse running high so please keep the insults and arguments to a minumum. The NC board is not tuypically known for this. Go up to the VA board and pester Al Avondano or Shooter or something if you want to start some chit! (Smiles)


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> You guys want to start a thread on rays that Jump go ahead, and we can keep the sharking thread going here too if it stays on course.
> 
> I guess the heat has everyones pulse running high so please keep the insults and arguments to a minumum. The NC board is not tuypically known for this. Go up to the VA board and pester Al Avondano or Shooter or something if you want to start some chit! (Smiles)


Thanks Ryan!!!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i really doubt it was a great white. great whites are not that common and thrive when the water temp is about 50-65(cool temps). blacktips jump and so do spinners. bull shark is definately likely. sand tigers and tigers are also possible.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i agree but i dont take being called a liar very well when im just adding my two cents so im just defending myself..


there are sharks in them waters but i seriously doubt what he caught was a shark.. HOWEVER if it was.. it was probably a small blacktip.. or a female.. seeing as they are the only ones in shallow waters


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Surf_Pier_Guy said:


> OK, now you're stretching it. I too doubt that. TWO Attacks on the same weekend and 3 died. Dude, I highly doubt that story at all. CNN would be all over it and the story on the summer of the shark attack of 2001 on shark on the discovery channel...did not mentioned on any dead asian victims/couple. I'm sure a story like that would not be pushed under the rug just because they are an asian couple. Oh, BTW the russian couple was attacked by A Tiger not a Bull. The discovery channel told me that last week on one of their shark week episode.


The five attacks reported in North Carolina last year were highest in state history, the Shark Attack File said. One attack was reported in South Carolina waters last year. Florida led the nation with 34 attacks. 
http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/1089688/


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

EyeScream said:


> Blacktips will jump clear out quite a bit. My first one i caught jumped 2 times that i saw.
> This is not a photochop-



we have a beach house in Emerald Isle and catch a lot of blacktips off the pier its awesome watching them jump 3-5 feet out of the water, especially the larger ones


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> i really doubt it was a great white. great whites are not that common and thrive when the water temp is about 50-65(cool temps). blacktips jump and so do spinners. bull shark is definately likely. sand tigers and tigers are also possible.


Guess it depends when the white shark was observed. Poacher Sportfishing charters saw one offshore a few years back. They're based out of Manteo... not sure how far out they were when they saw the white. Here's the old video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhT6VHf_E0

Man, I'd love to see one in person... 

Maybe that's the one in question? Or is it supposed to be more recent? Either way, you're right, they're more cold water and definitely not common down that way... but I'd imagine a few find their way now and then.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

not so much... i dont know if any have been spotted in the surf.. i think they're probably too big.. maybe at the point though...
there have been a few sand sharks and bulls spotted though


----------

